# 12ga gear



## Mr.Kahler

I've got a browning gold hunter with a stock full choke. Any recommendations on a better choke for dogs and perhaps some ammunition. Shoots 3" at most an the guy I bought it from says to not use slugs


----------



## Mr.Kahler

As in it can't shoot slugs. Idk why. But he knows his stuff and I ain't gonna try it haha


----------



## SHampton

It's only good for one slug.


----------



## prairiewolf

X-full turkey choke or a dead coyote choke with #4 buckshot or BB or T-shot


----------



## Mr.Kahler

Thanks guys


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i dont think there is a big differance,if any,in the restriction of a turkey choke to a dead coyote choke


----------



## Dang Dawg

I use a "Dead coyote extended ported extra full choke" With my 870. 3" hevi- shot BB or "F" if you can find it. I roll my own 3 1/2 1 1/2 oz. nic plated "F" out to 70 yards +.

PS

You CAN shoot all lead slugs with a full choke wit out a problem, in fact you will find it shoots BETTER. Don't shoot sabots.


----------



## Mr.Kahler

I realize just how much of an amateur I am when you all talk *_*


----------



## Mr.Kahler

I picked up some Remington 2 3/4. 1330 fps 1 1/4 0z 6 shot. Says long range. Ain't really got money for a new choke haha. Eventually tho.


----------



## Mr.Kahler

I'll be sticking with my 243 mostly. I'll let my cousin use my browning if anything.


----------



## Dang Dawg

By long range then mean 40 yard not 30...

You can learn a lot here...

I'm hoping your bird hunting with the 6 shot...

:hunter4:


----------



## Mr.Kahler

Hahahaa I have a couple kent fasteels I was gonna use first. My buddy swears by those. I'll use them for crow too.


----------



## dwtrees

SHampton said:


> It's only good for one slug.


+1 My brother shot a lead slug in my full choke Winchester 1200 and bulged the barrel a little. He said it kicked worse than a mule. I could have killed him for doing that but......It still shoots shot good though.


----------



## glenway

I'd pattern what you have first. You may find it to be sufficient.

If you really want to shoot slugs, Browning makes a fine slug tube with 2 inches of engagement, rather than the typical 1-inch common variety. During a stint as a range officer, I watched a shooter with a slug gun punching extra-tight groups at a 50-yard target. Turned out, he had the same gun as I had (BPS) but with the Browing rifled tube. I got one after that and it was just impressive.

Rifled slugs are offered by most of the major ammunition makers in a variety of shotgun gauges, including 12, 16, 20, and .410 bore. They *used to be made under bore diameter* to allow safe passage through any degree of choke, from full to cylinder. Cylinder bore guns are usually recommended for shooting slugs, but *in some cases* a full or modified choke barrel will give better accuracy with the undersize slugs.

*This may not always hold true these days*, however, as Remington advertises that their "Slugger" rifled slugs are made oversize for better sealing against the barrel wall and superior accuracy. Compared to rifle bullets, whose diameter is held to very strict tolerances, Foster type slugs are made to rather haphazard dimensions that vary from one manufacturer to another. And, therein lies the rub.

Be smart, my friend, and use the right tool for the job. Browning also makes a fine extra-full, ported choke tube, which I use for turkeys, and it patterns well against afer-market varieties I've compared mine to, although I don't believe it will save you any money over non-Browning versions.

One more thing. Steel shot in some guns with extra-tight chokes can be dangerous, because it doesn't compress like lead shot. By attempting to force it through a tight choke, you may ruin more than your gun.


----------



## hassell

Good write up Glen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Dang Dawg said:


> I use a "Dead coyote extended ported extra full choke" With my 870. 3" hevi- shot BB or "F" if you can find it. I roll my own 3 1/2 1 1/2 oz. nic plated "F" out to 70 yards +.
> 
> PS
> 
> You CAN shoot all lead slugs with a full choke wit out a problem, in fact you will find it shoots BETTER. Don't shoot sabots.


70 yards? Now THAT would be a really lucky shot.


----------



## Dang Dawg

I guess some luck but we do it right along. Trick is to hit them with a fallow up shot if you can. some times it stops some tracking. BUT a good hit normally puts'm down.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Dang Dawg said:


> I guess some luck but we do it right along. Trick is to hit them with a fallow up shot if you can. some times it stops some tracking. BUT a good hit normally puts'm down.


Dang Dawg,

I hate to say this, but there are likely some members here who are not all that familiar with shotguns and their limitations. Myself however, have been testing shotgun patterns for many years. You are telling wild tales here sir. Please be more honest when you answer serious questions.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Mr.Kahler said:


> I've got a browning gold hunter with a stock full choke. Any recommendations on a better choke for dogs and perhaps some ammunition. Shoots 3" at most an the guy I bought it from says to not use slugs


All shotguns are different when it comes to which choke/load it shoots best. I have found that my Beretta Extrema2 likes the "BuckKicker" tube from Kicks Industries when shooting large shot for coyotes. Hevi-shot "T,s" or lead #4 BUCK seems to work best. The T shot is good to 50-60 yards, and 3" #4 BUCK comes in a close second.


----------



## Dang Dawg

Well I've been calling dogs a long time too sir. And have shot a shotgun for 45 years. I have to admit in the past 10 years there has been developments that take the shot gun well past the 40 yard mark. New powders, shot, components, and chokes. I would have NEVER imagine a shot load that is commercially available that EXCEDED 1700 fps a few years ago and Poof there it is. I even think "dead coyote" claims with there factory shell are affective out to the 65 or 70 yard mark an coyotes. My reloads are very good for My gun and choke and I have very certainly killed a good amount of coyotes out to 70 yards. JUST Saying bud. Don't like it don't do it...


----------



## Rich Cronk

Dang Dawg said:


> Well I've been calling dogs a long time too sir. And have shot a shotgun for 45 years. I have to admit in the past 10 years there has been developments that take the shot gun well past the 40 yard mark. New powders, shot, components, and chokes. I would have NEVER imagine a shot load that is commercially available that EXCEDED 1700 fps a few years ago and Poof there it is. I even think "dead coyote" claims with there factory shell are affective out to the 65 or 70 yard mark an coyotes. My reloads are very good for My gun and choke and I have very certainly killed a good amount of coyotes out to 70 yards. JUST Saying bud. Don't like it don't do it...


The "Dead Coyote" claims are just as wild as your own. This is not my board, so I guess you can say whatever you want. I won't bother you with facts anymore.


----------



## Dang Dawg

Have you at least tried It?

All "Facts" aside I have and it does work IF I do my part. You got to do a lot of Patterning work to find the right load, My boys 1100 takes a little different load to get a good pattern at that range.

Practice, Practice, Practice, You would be presently surprised what you gun is capable of.


----------



## A10hunter

Like Glen said, shoot it with the full and stock modified(if it came with one) using #4 buck, BB, or T and see how many pellets you manage to put on paper at 40 yds. If that hits good, then move back to 50, then 60. But, the modified is probably going to give you the best accurate pattern of the stock chokes. Carlson's coyote chokes are excellent, as I have one for my Beretta, and with #4 buck I get at least 30 out of 41 pellets on target at 60 yards. They make one for Browning's, and they are only $40, which is a much better deal than its competitors. The #6 birdshot will not have the knockdown power you need, unless you head shot him at short range, or a direct vital shot at close range.


----------



## CO204yoter

Some of you may remember that several years ago I did an in depth test with a Mossberg 835 ultimag and every available #4 and t shot load in 3 and 3.5 inch loads from every manufacturer I could find using Remington federal hornady and kent and a few others I cant remember right now and the top two where dead coyote and hornady in both lengths and both shot sizes.

I tested from 10 yards all the way to 80 and I had some great results
some of the highlights were
DC at 70 yards put 9 #4 shot 3.5in. in a 6 in circle and would knock over a steel plate at that distance
DC at 70 with t shot put 14 pellets in a 6 in circle with 3.5 inch loads and rock the steel popper

hornady 3.5 #4 put 10 pellets in the same circle at 70 yards and would rock the plate
hornady t shot 3.5 put 18 in said circle and would knock the plate over

federal Remington and kent did not do as well but were also a lot slower loads and I would not feel as confident in those loads for that distance

I spent almost ten hours on the range testing those loads at all distances and payed for all the ammo myself so say what you will but know that we will call you out for drinking the coolaid until you do the tests yourself with your own gun and see how wrong you are

that is all
ps I think I still flinch when I load a 3.5 inch load into my mossy and I tested those loads 4 years ago


----------



## prairiewolf

Interesting is all I have to say. But I have no urge to shoot 3-1/2" at coyotes, lol. I will stick with my .223 or .204 unless I am in very thick cover than I will use a shotgun with 3" #4 buck. but that is just my perference and dont think theres nothing wrong with using a shotgun if you know your capabilities.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Well, I see the fish story champions are starting to come out of the woodwork now, and I find this to be a very sad situation. A 70 yard "sure kill" pattern with a shotgun does not exist. I have patterned a lot of different shotguns in both ten and twelve gauge, and spent a lot of hard earned money doing it. My fear is that some un-knowing young hunters are going to beieve these stories, and start taking these "Hail Mary" shots at coyotes. The result will be too sad to even post here. Those of you who know me will realize that Rich Cronk does not lie.

Moderator,

You really need to stop these guys! The reputation of the Predator talk board is at stake. I say this even thoughI know that a few people will blame ME for the problem, but being the stickler for truth that I am, I can not stand by and watch this board become a hangout for liars.


----------



## SHampton

I kill 20 plus coyotes a year with a shotgun. I've used #4 buck, Hevi Shot, and BB in 3". I've killed a couple at 50 yards. Regardless of what you can get a load to do on paper, killing a coyote past 50 yards is a very low percentage thing to attempt. I'll change my stance when someone can show me more than 1 coyote being killed past 50 yards on video.


----------



## youngdon

A 70 yd shotgun kill is in my opinion, a low Percentage shot and a fairly irresponsible thing to do. It's akin to shooting coyotes with a 17 HMR past 100 yds. It can be done but should not be done. Even a coyote deserves a quick death.

JUST TO BE CLEAR THESE Are my opinions on the subject. Remember that there's NO NEED to call out individuals here. State your opinion, belief, or interpret your dream, but be respectful.


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is something for all "predator callers" to ponder. The purpose of calling isnt just to see the animal and then shoot it is to bring the animal in very close and kill it !

If I call in a coyote and it stops at 100-150 yds I could easily shoot with one of my rifles but I usually dont. I try to bring it in closer. I am calling coyotes not just shooting at coyotes! Now if I were just shooting for fur than I may shoot as soon as I had a "good" shot. But for me its bringing them in and watching how they act, plus this will teach you how they act and make you alot better at calling and bringing them in. So I suggest any new caller decide what they want to do when calling enjoy the whole experience or just shoot as soon as you have a shot.


----------



## 220swift

Don is absolutely correct, this site has set it's self apart from the rest by the amount of respect we have for one another. Name calling and calling out has never been part of what we do.


----------



## A10hunter

Rich Cronk said:


> The "Dead Coyote" claims are just as wild as your own. This is not my board, so I guess you can say whatever you want. I won't bother you with facts anymore.





Rich Cronk said:


> Well, I see the fish story champions are starting to come out of the woodwork now, and I find this to be a very sad situation. A 70 yard "sure kill" pattern with a shotgun does not exist. I have patterned a lot of different shotguns in both ten and twelve gauge, and spent a lot of hard earned money doing it. My fear is that some un-knowing young hunters are going to beieve these stories, and start taking these "Hail Mary" shots at coyotes. The result will be too sad to even post here. Those of you who know me will realize that Rich Cronk does not lie.
> 
> Moderator,
> 
> You really need to stop these guys! The reputation of the Predator talk board is at stake. I say this even thoughI know that a few people will blame ME for the problem, but being the stickler for truth that I am, I can not stand by and watch this board become a hangout for liars.


Harsh words that did not come out respectful. Calling people out as liars when you were not even there to witness if it was true or not is uncalled for. Nobody on here has been raving about shooting coyotes past a point that they could not be confident in. It is the responsibility of each hunter to know the limits of themselves and their equipment, just because you don't take a 70yd shot at a coyote doesn't mean you bash Dang Dawg or anyone else that has, especially when they have been successful. Nobody on here called you a liar, Rich, but calling this board a hangout for liars pisses me off. You can keep your way of doing stuff the same, but leave it at that, as opposed to getting spiteful. No hard feelings, forgive and move on peacefully.


----------



## Rich Cronk

A10hunter said:


> Harsh words that did not come out respectful. Calling people out as liars when you were not even there to witness if it was true or not is uncalled for. Nobody on here has been raving about shooting coyotes past a point that they could not be confident in. It is the responsibility of each hunter to know the limits of themselves and their equipment, just because you don't take a 70yd shot at a coyote doesn't mean you bash Dang Dawg or anyone else that has, especially when they have been successful. Nobody on here called you a liar, Rich, but calling this board a hangout for liars pisses me off. You can keep your way of doing stuff the same, but leave it at that, as opposed to getting spiteful. No hard feelings, forgive and move on peacefully.


Well sir, I agree that my words were harsh, but in this case it was necessary. You are right, I don't take 70 yard shots at coyotes with a shotgun but it is because I have too much experience to try such a silly thing. I have patterned shotguns enough to know that a stray pellet or does not a coyote killer make. Sort of a Hail Mary thing ya see. I won't be posting any more about this.


----------



## A10hunter

I made it clear that I understood your position and reasoning, but you were still out of line. I won't bother with this issue either.


----------



## SHampton

Just out of curiosity, who all has shotgunned and killed a coyote over 60 yards? 45 is about as far as I will shoot at one and I consider myself pretty dang wicked with mine. And of you have killed over 60 yards, how many?


----------



## 220swift

52 yds was my longest and only once. I shoot an old Remington 11-48 so I'm restricted to 2 3/4's and use #4 buck and 00 buck.


----------



## prairiewolf

I have shot one at about 50 yds (51 steps), with reloads using BB's and blue dot powder, coyote only had around 5 pellets in it but they were in the right place, I feel very lucky on that shot.


----------



## glenway

I like the 9 out of 10 rule: Whatever you are using, you must be able to make a kill shot 9 out of 10 times. For deer, that means hitting a 6-inch target 9 out of 10 times at any distance. If you can't do it - and we actually qualify to hunt under these rules - you gotta get closer until you can or you don't hunt my land.

The trouble with shotguns is that patterns can be somewhat haphazard - not always precise or consistent. And, measuring energy at distance is problematic.

I don't know of a good way of experimenting without testing theories on live game and that's not a good way, either!

I will reserve judgment until I understand.

How would an ethical hunter respond?


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> How would an ethical hunter respond?


I think one just did.


----------



## 4Cody4

I've never killed a coyote past 40 yards with a shotgun. Outside of that my hand is on the rifle.

Any waterfowlers here will be familiar with how quickly a load of shot can lose energy. Keep in mind I'm referencing steel shot here, but they loose energy so quickly that often time a duck or goose will go unphased at 60 yards after a direct hit including the head and neck. A finish shot on the water isn't high percentage, but you can rittle the bird with shot at that distance and nada.

I'd consider an old coyote to be tougher than most waterfowl, and therefore won't be picking up the scattergun unless I'm fearing for the life of my fox pro.


----------



## A10hunter

50 is my cut off, and I always have both guns, so it will be rifle after that.


----------



## Bait washer

My first thought on 70 yd shots was BS then I started to think it over.

Few years ago I tried shooting Rem.3" HDs and was amazed at their performance but,

the price when they quit the rebates was too high for me.

Went back to the Nitros and in the Versa Max with a pass shooting choke had good results

out to 40 yds. Then Rem. came out with the 3" Hyper Sonics and I found I could shoot ducks

farther then I wanted to look for them in the marsh and the extra kick just didn't make it worth it.

Went back to shooting 3" nitros with a flooding timber / modified choke

The Versa max came with a turkey / predator choke and after trying a bunch of different rounds I settled on a 3 1/2" Federal shell that kicks butt at 40 yds with #6 shot.

My thinking is if you were reloading and had the patience and time to mess with powder,wads, different shot, and chokes you just might come up with a load where you could dust coyotes at ranges that might be considered long.

70 yds still seems a streach but, it may be possible. I know that I can shoot ducks and turkey a lot farther away then I could in years past.


----------



## youngdon

I absolutely believe it's possible to take a coyote at 70 yds .......but can it be done consistently and cleanly time after time.


----------



## fulch

A10hunter said:


> Like Glen said, shoot it with the full and stock modified(if it came with one) using #4 buck, BB, or T and see how many pellets you manage to put on paper at 40 yds. If that hits good, then move back to 50, then 60. But, the modified is probably going to give you the best accurate pattern of the stock chokes. Carlson's coyote chokes are excellent, as I have one for my Beretta, and with #4 buck I get at least 30 out of 41 pellets on target at 60 yards. They make one for Browning's, and they are only $40, which is a much better deal than its competitors. The #6 birdshot will not have the knockdown power you need, unless you head shot him at short range, or a direct vital shot at close range.


Do you know what the diameter is on Carlson's Coyote choke, just curious?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

some years back they were advertising this new ammo for turkey hunting that could drop ol'tom at 70yds

never tried it myself,but i dont see them adds anymore either

i dont think its ethical to even try that with a shotty on any game

past 50 yds,you should be using a rifle,if for no other reason just to make an ethical clean kill

i dont think anyone on here is intentionaly lyeing about the distances they kill something with their scatter guns

its like that 4 pound bass you caught,when you tell your first friend he hears about the 5 lber,the second friend and its a 6lber

by time it gets to your 5th friend that sucker was all of 8.5 lbs if it was an ounce,just a bit of human nature to exaggerate i think

but still no reason to try and kill a yote or anything else at 70yds with shotgun

jmho on it


----------



## prairiewolf

sneaky you mean like that big ole coyote I killed that must have been 60 lbs and looked as big as a gray wolf. His teeth were 3" long and had some red cloth between its teeth, LMAO


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

prairiewolf said:


> sneaky you mean like that big ole coyote I killed that must have been 60 lbs and looked as big as a gray wolf. His teeth were 3" long and had some red cloth between its teeth, LMAO


yup just like that Ed lol


----------



## Undead

fulch said:


> Do you know what the diameter is on Carlson's Coyote choke, just curious?


I bet their site will tell you !


----------



## fulch

Just ordered the Carlson's Coyote for $23.99 + shipping from Optics Planet, we'll see what happens.


----------



## SHampton

I'll give $100 to anyone that has commented on this thread that can video them doing it. Patterning loads at 70 yards and dead coyotes at 70 yards is 2 different. It's like running a 4 minute mile, it can be done but it doesn't happen much.


----------



## SHampton

I still haven't had any of you say that you've done it. A couple of you have killed them at 50 yards but we're talking 70 yards. Who's done it?


----------



## SHampton

Hell, I just reread my original question. It was how many of you have shotgunned And killed a coyote at 60 yards and still no one has. And let me clear something up in case anyone is wondering. I'm not calling anyone a liar. When I said I could sit in a chair in the middle of a cut hay field in an orange shirt and kill coyotes with a shotgun I got called a few things. The video camera enabled me to prove I was telling the truth and silence some doubters. I wanna see this 70 yard coyote kill.


----------



## CO204yoter

i never said I have done it I simply stated that through extensive patterning and testing if conditions were perfect in every way and the hunting gods are on my side I feel confident in my equipment and my self that I might attempt it again the operative word is might


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

scott, i too would love to see that on video.

like i said,they were advertising turkey loads that would drop ol' tom at 70 yds

dont see them adds anymore,because its not really that possible (in my opinion) with a shotgun

and it would be unethical

my 835 ultimag pattersn aawesome out o 48 yds with several differant loads

i wont shoot past 35 with most of them,one load i will shoot a bird at 40 yds and no more

like you said,patterning and dead critters are two differant things

i would never doubt that a person could hunt with bright cloths on,animals key in on movement,and scent

my closest encounters with wild animals have always been in everyday street cloths.

if it werent for my heavy/mid weight camos being my warmest/driest cloths for hunting,i wouldnt even bother with them anymore


----------



## A10hunter

Fulch, each of the coyote chokes has a groove diameter of .730 of an inch in 12g. Mine is for a Beretta, so that's all I made sure of when I bought it. Before I bought it, my modified choke shot a better pattern than a full choke. I have complete confidence in dropping my target out to 50 yards 9 out of 10 times with the Carlson choke.


----------



## fulch

A10- thanks for the input, looking forward to trying it out and testing patterns.


----------



## Rich Cronk

fulch,

Build yourself a backstop for mounting a 30" square of cardboard or butcher paper. Staple a paper plate to approx. center of your back stop and draw a small circle in center of paper plate for a target. Make sure you have a good solid rest when shooting for patterns. I sit on a small folding camp stool, and rest my shotgun on a pair of good shooting sticks that I made from wooden dowels. Patterning at 30 yards isn't of much value except to find out whether or not your shotgun is shooting to your point of aim. For coyotes, copper plated and buffered lead BB's is the smallest shot that I would use. For my Beretta Extrema2, the 3" Hevi-shot "T,s" give the best performance, but are expensive. 3" #4 BUCK (not bird) is second best. I mounted a Burris "speed Bead" on my Beretta. When shooting the tight patterns, I found it necessary to aim my shotgun just like as though it was a rifle. Another thing I learned is that Hevi-shot shoots to different point of impact than lead shot when fired in MY shotgun.


----------



## Rich Cronk




----------



## fulch

Thanks Rich, I did a quick pattern test Friday night with #4 buck 3" mags and my stock modified choke (Express & Vital Shock) last Friday evening, result were much better with the Express but could be improved significantly. I forgot my stock full chock so wansn't able to test. All shot were at 30 yards. I have vent rib sights coming in the mail as well as the Carlson's choke, soon as they arrive I'll get out with the backstop and rest you mentioned above to get this thing dialed in. I'll be really happy if I can get it to pattern well at 30, 40 and 50 yards with the #4 buck, if not I'll move on to some of the more costly loads mentioned. I don't have an interest attempting to reach out over the 50 yard mark with my shotty. It's intense and get the blood pumping I've recently realized when there that close.


----------



## fulch

Nice Rich. I'm hopping I can get close to that eventually.


----------



## Rich Cronk

fulch said:


> Nice Rich. I'm hopping I can get close to that eventually.


This pattern would get the job done in most cases.


----------



## fulch

Undead said:


> I bet their site will tell you !


I figured the same thing. It listed for all there other chokes but not the Coyote model for the Winchester 1300. I just wanted to compare with my factory chokes diameters before ordering but, too late already ordered.

http://www.choketube.com/choke-tube-product-details.php?Savage-Choke-Tubes&mf=9

About 3/4 down the page in the Coyote choke for the Winchester, choke model 30040


----------



## Rich Cronk

That is certainly a nice looking choke tube Mr. fulch. I hope it delivers nice dense patterns for you. If you can measure the inside diameter of that tube when you get it, please let us know what it is. I am gonna guess .680-690.


----------



## fulch

Seem's to have pretty good feedback for the most part and the price was right so I figured its worth a 'shot'.


----------



## A10hunter

It's a great choke, nothing to worry about. I have no regrets, and they look sweet too.


----------



## fulch

Undead said:


> I bet their site will tell you !





fulch said:


> I figured the same thing. It listed for all there other chokes but not the Coyote model for the Winchester 1300. I just wanted to compare with my factory chokes diameters before ordering but, too late already ordered.
> 
> http://www.choketube.com/choke-tube-product-details.php?Savage-Choke-Tubes&mf=9
> 
> About 3/4 down the page in the Coyote choke for the Winchester, choke model 30040


After curiosity got the best of me and scouring the internet with no results I sent an email to the manufacturer in regards to Carlson's Coyote Choke model #30040 for Winchester and others. The response I received is "It measures .665 a super full constriction".


----------



## Rich Cronk

fulch,

Would you post a photo of your first 40 yard pattern with that choke? .665 sounds pretty tight for #4 BUCK. BB's will likely pattern well though. I hope I am wrong on this.


----------



## 220swift

I too will be interested in the pattern results.................


----------



## fulch

Absolutely Rich.


----------



## A10hunter

So you got your new choke in by now, correct? Post a pic of it on the gun when you get a chance


----------



## fulch

Hasn't come yet, watching tracking info. I expect today or tomorrow. When Carlson's got back to me with the diameter I asked why it was the only one not posted on the website, the response was "Actually this is the only choke we do not list a constriction on this choke tube as it is Proprietary information". So with that response I feel a little bad I posted the info on a public forum, it was too late before they got back to me.

Might look a little goofy on my 28" barrel but oh well, we work with what we got and I'll definitely post a picture.


----------



## fulch

fulch said:


> Hasn't come yet, watching tracking info. I expect today or tomorrow. When Carlson's got back to me with the diameter I asked why it was the only one not posted on the website, the response was "Actually this is the only choke we do not list a constriction on this choke tube as it is Proprietary information". So with that response I feel a little bad I posted the info on a public forum, it was too late before they got back to me.
> 
> Might look a little goofy on my 28" barrel but oh well, we work with what we got and I'll definitely post a picture.


Estimated date of arrival per UPS is 8/19, Im a little anxious and optimistic.


----------



## Undead

Good luck ! I hope it wasn't on the plane in Alabama that crashed.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

That's as tight as a turkey choke


----------



## A10hunter

fulch said:


> Might look a little goofy on my 28" barrel but oh well, we work with what we got and I'll definitely post a picture.


No way, it looks bad a**, it is meant to be on long barrels. I will post a pic of mine later when my wife gets home and can do it for me, lol. I don't know how to work that much computer and smart phone technology. Ya, I don't have a smart phone, and I don't want one yet.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Aint nuthin wrong with a tight choke on a long barreled gun, it's the junky background that is kinda goofy.


----------



## youngdon

Nope, nothin' !


----------



## 220swift

good lookin shotgun


----------



## Rich Cronk

220swift said:


> good lookin shotgun


Yes, but it is pretty heavy for a calling gun. When shooting the big 3&1/2" boomers, the weight and the gas operated action are appreciated though. Notice the Burris speed bead in the following photo.


----------



## fulch

That's a slick looking setup.


----------



## A10hunter

Rich, what kind of mount do you have with that burris, did it come with the optic?


----------



## Rich Cronk

A10hunter said:


> Rich, what kind of mount do you have with that burris, did it come with the optic?


This model mounts between stock and receiver on my Beretta.

http://burristactical.com/images/Speedbead.jpg


----------



## A10hunter

Ok, thanks.


----------



## fulch

Now that is tricky, I like that a lot. I'd have a tough time justifying throwing $200-300 optics on a gun I paid $199.99 in 1996, I doubt they make it for the Win 1300 anyways, options are limited in general. I read something recently that referred to the Win 1200/1300 as the forgotten step child obviously in comparison to the Moss 500 and the Rem 870.


----------



## A10hunter

I have never shot a shotgun with optics on it, and I don't know if I would like it because I have always shot very, very good at moving and still targets with just the front bead. And the bead doesn't even need to be there because both eyes stay open and you should either be leading your target or covering your target. I don't see it as a negative thing, but I would need to shoot one with optics before I purchased any optics.


----------



## Rich Cronk

A10hunter said:


> I have never shot a shotgun with optics on it, and I don't know if I would like it because I have always shot very, very good at moving and still targets with just the front bead. And the bead doesn't even need to be there because both eyes stay open and you should either be leading your target or covering your target. I don't see it as a negative thing, but I would need to shoot one with optics before I purchased any optics.


You have been lucky sir. I have not seen very many shotguns that shot where I was looking.


----------



## A10hunter

Its not luck, and I don't shoot slugs out of it that would require a red dot sight or other optic set-up. I can put my money where my mouth is with the shotgun and bow, but the rifle needs some improving past 300 yds.


----------



## Bait washer

A10hunter said:


> Its not luck, and I don't shoot slugs out of it that would require a red dot sight or other optic set-up. I can put my money where my mouth is with the shotgun and bow, but the rifle needs some improving past 300 yds.


Optics on a shot gun have their place. I consider myself better then average wing shooter and what I

found was that when I used the optics to pattern my gun at 40yds. with the heavy turkey loads I was just a little more dead on zero. Was able to keep more pellets in a 2" circle. Just like any advantage I can have when pulling the trigger on a long beard. Optics came off as soon as turkey season was over.


----------



## Rich Cronk

A10hunter said:


> Its not luck, and I don't shoot slugs out of it that would require a red dot sight or other optic set-up. I can put my money where my mouth is with the shotgun and bow, but the rifle needs some improving past 300 yds.


I didn't say that you were not good, but the real truth is that not all shotguns shoot to point of aim. Hevi-shot "T,s" will shoot to different point of impact than lead #4 BUCK. With your modified choke tube at 40 yards, you may get by with your method because of the wide patterns. For coyote's past 40 yards, you need a more dense pattern which means a more narrow room for error. Have you patterned your gun on paper sir? See how many holes you can get in a paper plate at 40 and fifty yards if you are serious about getting the most from your shotgun


----------



## A10hunter

I have patterned my shotgun with the coyote choke up to 50 yds. and put more than half of the pellets inside a 12" diameter. I am looking into optics on my shotgun for predators and then taking it off for upland birds, but I want to try it before I buy it.


----------



## fulch

I threw some fiber optic sights on today, the Gobler Dot by TruGlow that just snaps on the vent rib. When I got them in the mail I was less than pleased with plastic cheap feel of the construction but after putting them on they are starting to grow on me.

Tough to get a great picture with the phone.


----------



## Rich Cronk

fulch,

If the rear sight is windage and elevation adjustable they will help you a lot. Keep us informed of your progress. :hunter:


----------



## fulch

I thought I found a good deal, ordered from Amazon but it's not the adjustable model, just the plastic snap on double sided sticky tape model. Cheap but I'll give it a shot.

http://www.basspro.com/TruGlo-Magnum-GobbleDot-Sight/product/52186/


----------

